# Weekend Flounder report - big flounder moving back into the bays



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Presidents Day Weekend Flounder Report*

*2/17/2017*
I had the John O. group of 6 onboard tonight. Conditions were nice, with ESE wind at 5-10mph and low tide levels. The low water made it tough to get shallow enough early, but as the tide level rose, the gigging action got fast and furious. Water clarity was only marginal, with cloudy water in most areas. We found all of our fish holding very shallow over mud and grass bottom. We ended with 25 flounder by 10pm, as the group wanted to head in early. The fish were good size for early spring, all in the 14-20" range.

*2/18/2017*
I had the Chris S. group of 6 onboard tonight. Conditions were fair, with ESE wind at 10-20mph and slightly low tide levels. Water was very clear tonight, making the fish easy to spot all night. We found steady fish holding near deeper dropoffs on mud and grass bottom. Lots of undersized flounder showed up tonight, and it was fun seeing all different sizes of flounder, picking out only the larger ones. We ended with a 30 flounder limit by 9pm (2 hours of gigging). The fish tonight were very good size, with average at 16", and the biggest at 19".

Gigging will remain good from now through the end of October, so get on the books soon if you are looking for a specific date. I also do "late trips" on request, and this is the best way to get in a trip on short notice when I am already booked, just call and ask.

*Upcoming open dates:
February: 25-28
March: 3-11, 14-16, 19-23, 26-29, 31.*

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging Trips
361-229-6053
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------

